# Guitar For Sale



## ratred13 (May 11, 2009)

I have a beautiful guitar made by Esteban with 11 instructional videos , amp, (acoustic)strap, hard case, pics and Stand. The guitar is like new I have never played and do not use. It is 11 months old and cost 249.95 new and I will sell for 125.00. P M me for email and pics. :an4:


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

LOL!!!!


----------

